# Stovetec stove....a little wood burner stove



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

here a video with many many links in the description area with videos of preppers putting this stove threw the hoops.theres a link to their website too.just thought some of you might like this rocket stove to purcahse or give you ideas on making one of your own if you are handy.hope you enjoy.

[youtube]SuYO-6P4iiQ[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nice stove. What does it cost, if I may ask?


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

At the end of the video it has the price listed, $82.95. If you use his coupon code "Prepper1" you get an extra couple of bucks off (exact amount is not specified) and free shipping. The free shipping would be good, since he says the stove is heavy (made to be heavy so it won't tip over and possibly burn children).

It sounds like a great product, and the bigger one does too. I really liked the research this reviewer put into the project, with the information about how this is used in third world countries and the extra abilities of the bigger stove (like the autoclave for sterilizing medical instruments). I think this will be added to our accumulation of stuff, primarily as a great way to cook when we go camping. Thanks for this great video!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've had one for about a year and really love it. It is my summer stove/ oven. When I purchased it, I think I paid $70.00, including shipping and for an extra $10.00 or $15.00 could have one sent to someone in a third-world country. In places like Haiti, the country has been deforested for cooking fuel. This uses so little, that I treally is a help to them.

I use kindling around 1-2" in diameter in mine. The only disadvantage is it has to be tended every 5 - 10 minutes, which means pushing the kindling further into the burn chamber. It will bring a quart of water to boil in about 5 minutes -- faster than my electric stove. I really can't say enough good things about it.

I just looked at their website and noticed the design has changed a bit which will make it even easier to use. The doors on mine are sliding, which makes them difficult to open/ close when hot. Also the firebrick plug which changes the stove from wood to charcoal burning is attached to the door on the newer version, but mine is separate, which means I could easily burn my fingers when inserting it. Even though the new design is more pricey, I think it would be worth the extra for the convenience.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Neat! I wonder if anyone has used this for canning?


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Forest, I saw a link to someone who used it with a pressure canner but can't find it again.  Basically, it was the wood/charcoal model, the user used it with charcoal to modify the heat better, and it worked just fine with not a whole lot of soot on the canner afterwards.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cooking from preps video

[youtube]uBJud1cYkiU[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if you are like me and economicaly challenged right now..well you can make your own stove.heres a lady in tenn. that built a few stoves and had good success with them.i think the trick is to get chamber tight and insulated.this stove is all of our reach to have..be it a bout stove or one we built with salvaged materials.

[youtube]6dbnChDOpRo[/youtube]

[youtube]wO9nxgou2PA[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

baking with a rocket stove from stovetec and a old coleman oven used on there old camp stoves back in the day.

[youtube]EDWIbbkG0xI[/youtube]


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I like it! I guess theye have had good success with it. The price is up a bit to $125. It still looks as though it may be a good value.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Just Cliff said:


> I like it! I guess theye have had good success with it. The price is up a bit to $125. It still looks as though it may be a good value.


heres link to their store...prices start at $82.95 for economy model.and go up.use "prepper1" code and get $2.50 off stove and free shipping.

http://www.stovetec.net/shop/

wood models

http://www.stovetec.net/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2&zenid=siaavgq9q9errbj5idns7ip1f3

wood-charcoal models
http://www.stovetec.net/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

they also offer to send a stove to a needy family around the world for $15.00.goathollow on youtube said they had given away 70,000 stoves so far.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Forest said:


> Neat! I wonder if anyone has used this for canning?


I use mine for waterbath canning. Due to the size of the stove, it can be a bit tippy with a full-sized canner on it, but it will work.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, that's it. I'm getting one.:happy2:


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I ordered one today, just couldn't resist after watching about 30 different YT videos on it. Amazingly it shipped today as well, so already I am impressed and I haven't gotten it yet. I didn't buy it as a prep item specifically, more as a way to cook while camping and for use in the summertime for outdoor cooking. Especially on days when my solar oven can't be used efficiently. Even so, it will be an outstanding prep addition I am sure.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

So which did you order? Any reason really, why I should NOT order the economy one for incidential usage? No desire to burn charcoal, greater fuel size....the other single-door is a heavier, more durable metal, but no problems with the economy one?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I think that stove just may be my "me to me" christmas gift this year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am liking that stove too; however, I would want to use it out in our PC (processing center) and set a very heavy pressure cooker on it. Am a bit concerned about it wanting to tip over; so need to know how to make sure it will remain stable. Am also wondering about what type of medium to set it on. I want to use the table I will be building; so will sure want to protect the table from that stove.

I sure wish I could view those videos; but this pc won't let me run videos.  I sent the manufacturor a "regular mail" letter asking if they had some type of brochure that would permit me to see the way the stove functions.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The StoveTec is made of a clay cylinder basically wrapped in metal, so it is heavy and quite stable. I use it for canning, but my canner is on the smallish size. I am careful to center the pan on the stove. For a much larger pan, I'd build a wall of bricks on either side of the stove to stabilize the pan. 

I use mine on an old granite (porcelain) table top placed over sawhorses. The bottom of the stove does not get very hot, but I wouldn't want it on wood due to ashes and such.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Merit said:


> So which did you order? Any reason really, why I should NOT order the economy one for incidential usage? No desire to burn charcoal, greater fuel size....the other single-door is a heavier, more durable metal, but no problems with the economy one?


I prefer using charcoal when doing a longer cook as it takes less tending plus is not as sooty. But if you are only using as a back-up or occasionally, then the wood only one should work fine.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Belfrybat, It would be a very easy thing for me to build a place in the PC strictly for such a stove. 

hmmmmm....I think I will wait until I get that stove to construct that cooking corner of the PC.  I do have some nice fire bricks I could use.


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought one for just in case. Used it a couple of times. I will practice my image posting skills.









What you get. Stove, pot shroud, fuel stand, fire brick and sliding door.










Looking at the cast iron top, and fire clay interior.










Set up on the picnic table with pan on top.









Ready to cook.










Bacon cooking nicely.










A different time. Soup pot and shroud.










Look at the fire!










Hamburger stew. Yummy!










My fire steel and some firewood.


Frying stuff and active cooking works great. You have to keep feeding the fuel. Simmering the soup did not work so good. I have the dual fuel model with the extra door to cut back the air flow. I couldn't get that to work very well. More practice with it would help.

A good purchase, I like it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hazmat54, thank you so much for those pictures. I am sure I want one now. 

I do have some questions if you have time:
1. How many pieces are there to it? 
2. Is the green all one piece? 
3. Does the galvanized thingy you set on top come with it; and if so, what is it actually used for and is it stable up there on top of the green thingy? Are you setting the pan "inside" that galvanized thingy?
4. I don't see anything "under" the green colored stove. Is it not neccessary on that wooden table top? Doesn't it burn the table?

Lastly, where on earth did you get such a nice fire steel starter?


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

I have now watched the aforementioned 30 +/- youtubes and feel qualifed to answer, if you'd like (!!)

the galvanized thingy is included, sets on top and is adjustable. It is called a skirt, and it positively impacts fuel efficiency significantly by spreading the heat up the pan. It's easily tightened/loosened around the pan.

Yes, he probably shouldn't be using it on the wooden table top (!) They do warn about that, as fire safety, although apparently the bottom doesn't get terribly hot.

The green is all once piece.

I didn't resist--they look good. I ordered one.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Merit said:


> So which did you order? Any reason really, why I should NOT order the economy one for incidential usage? No desire to burn charcoal, greater fuel size....the other single-door is a heavier, more durable metal, but no problems with the economy one?


I ordered the steel-lined, 2 door deluxe model. My reasons? The steel inside protecting the firebrick being one reason. If I drop it or something, and the firebrick inside cracks, hopefully it will be contained by the steel liner and still be just as effective and insulated. Reason two was the dual fuel option. While charcoal is not my primary fuel source, the wood used can burn down to charcoal and I can then close the door to cook slowly. With the single door, you pretty much only have high heat and you will need to watch the stove pretty closely to keep the fire going properly. With coals, you can leave the stove without the need to watch it constantly.

One last reason for the deluxe model...the cast iron top seems a bit thicker and it has more supports on it than the eco model. 

When I spoke with the owner, he said they will be changing their website soon (he didn't give me any date though) to include other products they sell and have in development. For instance, they design and sell wood-fired pizza ovens. I found him to be extremely interesting.


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Hazmat54, thank you so much for those pictures. I am sure I want one now.
> 
> I do have some questions if you have time:
> 1. How many pieces are there to it?
> ...


The stove is all one piece. A piece of fire brick to plug the fuel hole when using charcoal, 2 sliding doors, wood support, and the pot shroud. The new ones on the website seem to have hinged doors. The galvanized shroud helps keep the heat close to the pot as the heat rises, helps the efficiency. I didn't read the directions and just set it on the wood table. It didn't get hot enough to burn the table, probably a couple of bricks under it would be a good idea. I am pretty sure I bought the firesteel from that online camping store, Campmor?

Edit to add:
Yes, it was Campmor. 
http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___82741


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I do so appreciate the information. I was outdoors looking at the PC I'm building and started wondering about where to set this stove.

Does it need to be so many feet away from any structures?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> I do so appreciate the information. I was outdoors looking at the PC I'm building and started wondering about where to set this stove.
> 
> Does it need to be so many feet away from any structures?


This is a small portable stove -- 11" wide and about 16-18" high. I would say take the same kind of precautions you'd take with a Coleman camping stove -- don't put a stack of paper right next to it, but no need to worry about "clearances". The outside gets a little warm, but not really hot. The new design has a hinged door with the clay plug attached to it, which would make it much easier to use as the one I have has a sliding door (see Hazmat's pictures) and sliding the clay plug in can get a bit dicey. These were made for cooking in third world countries using very little wood, so are super efficient. Their website has a picture of one made for communal cooking that takes a very large pan but those aren't for sale in this country (at least I don't think they are). 

I use mine with a small waterbath canner (holds 7 quarts), I wouldn't use it for a large cooker, nor for a pressure cooker as it would be difficult to keep the temperature even.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I was wondering how the temperature could be stabilized for what a pressure canner would need over an extended period of time. 

Guess I'm stuck trying to find an electric 1-burner large enough for my pressure canner to place in the PC. Am not having any luck though finding one.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yes, I was wondering how the temperature could be stabilized for what a pressure canner would need over an extended period of time.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck trying to find an electric 1-burner large enough for my pressure canner to place in the PC. Am not having any luck though finding one.


If you can use propane, there are cast iron burners like these sold at Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camp...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104754780;cat104246280

They have models from one to three burners and are quite sturdy. They would work very well for canning.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'll take a look at that one Ode. I really didn't want to add any other expense to our homestead. We heat the trailer with oil.


----------

